# Myprotein - Food poisioning



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

I thought you guys should be aware of this.

I ordered some Liquid Egg White Bottles last week.

Opened the first bottle and noticed it was full of gas causing the bottle to buldge at the seal and at the bottom (it wouldnt sit flat)

anyway it smelled a bit but considering it was the first time id tried these i didnt know better

drank half a cup full mixed with juice.

went to bed

woke up with stomach pains - ended up having to leave work the next day with severe diorhea

4 occasions i was actually being sick and ****ting myself at the same time.

spent most of the weekend in bed, its now tuesday and the diorhea is gone but my whole body just aches and i feel really weak

this is without doubt the worst case of food poisioning ive ever had

contacted myprotein by email - no responce and by telephone which they said they would email me information they wanted about the batch

still nothing

all in all im pretty ****ed off

this year alone with this company i have spent £700 and ive been buying off them since about 2007 - so as you can imagine thats easily a few thousand ive spent with them

if you read any of my posts in myprotein threads on here you`ll see ive always said really good things about them.

I jsut want to make sure knowone else goes through what i just have done because it was horrible

the facts are

the bottle was sealed so this contamination has come straight from manufacture

it was definately this product as my partner ate the exact same things as i did and is fine except the egg whites

everytime i went to the toilet all i could smell was the egg whites

the company doesnt give a toss

i will NEVER order off Myprotein again

ive just fired an order off to Ironscience


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I have just posted a thread regarding food poisoning this second as I am in the exact same position as you except my was from brown rice.

I still have diarrhea and am looking for a solution as OTC medicine like Immodium gives me other side effects that I am not willing to accept as risk.

Also I ordered glutamine from bulkpowders and basically it was poison.

Off work for a week and one of the worst times I have been ill in my life as far as I felt utterly awful just constant stomach pain and throwing up a good few times.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I gave myself food poisoning from hard boiled eggs before so can sympathise.

Not sure how a food company would compensate in this situation thought. I'd guess they'd need solid proof like a sample of the product and test results from the docs. Doesn't sound like they've been very co-operative though... perhaps thinking most won't go to he bother of taking the complaint further. I'd start by researching here: http://www.food.gov.uk/

Edit: Apparently if you've been to your GP and tests confirm food poisioning they are legally required to report it to the environmental health department


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I'll report this incident to the appropriate people. Obviously we are sorry that this has happened. We will be in contact. I would appreciate if you would PM me your order number and batch number.

Thanks


----------



## RiZzah (Aug 22, 2011)

I am never ordering from this company mg:

Either there is an agenda against this business on the board or they have genuinely gone downhill.

I love a good conspiracy but I think this is pretty clear cut :nono:


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

If it didn't look right and smelt bad why would u eat it, come on people use some common sense.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

im sure they will refund you the price of a toilet roll bro .

forget it


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I sympathise with your situation for sure but you couldn't pay me enough to drink raw egg whites, or yolks for that matter. Especially ones that were gassy and smelt bad.....:no:

I reckon you could get some compensation from them if you've kept the bottle though.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

as said report to environmental health or similar.

if the bottle seemed blowin out, this it's an indicator of micro growth, and gasses etc released as byproduct. it's very sepoys for ready to eat foods that may not be cooked to destroy bacteria.

I would imagine there has been an error during process control, or gmp standards.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

GTT said:


> went to bed
> 
> 4 occasions i was actually being sick and ****ting myself at the same time.


sorry , has to be said...

hahahaha


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I had food poisoning on a stag do back in the summer. Grabbed a tesco curry and had that before we went out so it was probably the rice. After a couple of hours I'm spewing and continued to do so for the whole weekend and so missed the whole thing.

Felt like death, temperature sky-high, couldn't even keep water down, puked up green acid/bile that made my throat hurt. First and hopefully last time I get food poisoning.

Baffles me why people would use liquid egg whites though. Can't see any advantage over whey, plus you're losing the best bit of the egg too.


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

Readyandwaiting said:


> I have just posted a thread regarding food poisoning this second as I am in the exact same position as you except my was from brown rice.
> 
> I still have diarrhea and am looking for a solution as OTC medicine like Immodium gives me other side effects that I am not willing to accept as risk.
> 
> ...


Can you clarify that you were already ill with the brown rice (from who?) and the L-Glutamine made it worse? I'll be drawing the guys at BP's attention to this post.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Mobster said:


> Can you clarify that you were already ill with the brown rice (from who?) and the L-Glutamine made it worse? I'll be drawing the guys at BP's attention to this post.


I am just getting over a bout of food poisoning recently from brown rice.

The Glutamine I purchased from bulkpowders happened a few months ago and I was really ill.

I just felt contaminated and poisoned, the Glutamine had caked up inside the tub, as soon as I drank it the taste was so bitter and appauling I feel sick thinking about it.


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

Readyandwaiting said:


> I am just getting over a bout of food poisoning recently from brown rice.
> 
> The Glutamine I purchased from bulkpowders happened a few months ago and I was really ill.
> 
> I just felt contaminated and poisoned, the Glutamine had caked up inside the tub, as soon as I drank it the taste was so bitter and appauling I feel sick thinking about it.


Thanks for the extra info. I've asked BP to look at the thread. They may be in touch.

I'd also personally suggest, as much for the benefit of any other members as anything, that members contact the company directly at the time any issue occurs. Keep any used and or empty tubs and make a note of batch numbers (in BP's case on the other white label but also on the underside of many tubs), use by date and so on. It's also worth adding that many products do cake (many are water absorbant) and do not taste nice as is (bland being the norm with some very acidic: CEE and BCAA are). This does not auto-matically mean they are in any way a problem. But customer service should always be happy to deal with or direct you to someone who can check said products out etc.


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

Nemises said:


> as said report to environmental health or similar.
> 
> if the bottle seemed blowin out, this it's an indicator of micro growth, and gasses etc released as byproduct. it's very sepoys for ready to eat foods that may not be cooked to destroy bacteria.
> 
> I would imagine there has been an error during process control, or gmp standards.


In this example I would not have used the product at all.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Why don't people simply contact the company. I know its an open board and folk can say how they feel but if you have a genuine complaint surely the 1st thing you'd do is holla at the company.

All this MP bashing seems a little unfair like people want to jump on the band wagon.

If you cracked an egg and it stink you wouldn't cook it and eat it.... I hope you get it sorted op but come on


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Breda said:


> Why don't people simply contact the company. I know its an open board and folk can say how they feel but if you have a genuine complaint surely the 1st thing you'd do is holla at the company.
> 
> All this MP bashing seems a little unfair like people want to jump on the band wagon.
> 
> If you cracked an egg and it stink you wouldn't cook it and eat it.... I hope you get it sorted op but come on


This has been said over & over & over but no one seems to get it! MP do not answer the emails, they simply ignore you - if you ring in they say they will look into it & get back to you then they never do...........! hence why people then post on here, it seems to be the only way of getting them to respond! not ideal I agree but they leave people with no option.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Toby1:2601857 said:


> In his post he said he contacted them but didn't get any help


I've just re read his op mate and fair enough he did say that but still he can't fully blame MP when he saw the bottle was gassy and the contents smelt funny. It's just common sense


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Breda said:


> I've just re read his op mate and fair enough he did say that but still he can't fully blame MP when he saw the bottle was gassy and the contents smelt funny. It's just common sense


Yeah I agree to a point and I would not have drank them but again if its the first time you've used that product then you dont know any different then some people just assume that as they are buying a product from a reputable company its fine and maybe thats how its meant to be.

Whatever way you look at it the fact is the product was obviously off/bad and they need to resopnd to sort it out, whether the op should have drank it or not drank it if he wa a little suspicious is irrelevant.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

gymfit:2601887 said:


> Yeah I agree to a point and I would not have drank them but again if its the first time you've used that product then you dont know any different then some people just assume that as they are buying a product from a reputable company its fine and maybe thats how its meant to be.
> 
> Whatever way you look at it the fact is the product was obviously off/bad and they need to resopnd to sort it out, whether the op should have drank it or not drank it if he wa a little suspicious is irrelevant.


Your right mate they need to sort it for him and I'm sure the reps will as they do a good job at fixing other peoples mess.

As a consumer tho if I buy something and it doesn't smell right I'm not using it, the op could have saved himself the sh!ts and a couple lbs had he used his common sense lol


----------



## gymfit (Oct 12, 2008)

Breda said:


> Your right mate they need to sort it for him and I'm sure the reps will as they do a good job at fixing other peoples mess.
> 
> As a consumer tho if I buy something and it doesn't smell right I'm not using it, the op could have saved himself the sh!ts and a couple lbs had he used his common sense lol


trYeah the reps do a good job of sorting out the problems, its just a shame it is all down to them to do.

I recon he will think twice next time though, prob been put off for life :lol:


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Mobster said:


> In this example I would not have used the product at all.


lol I agree. alarm bells should have went off.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Fook that , hope ya feeling better fella


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

I'm selling nappies in bulk if ur interested


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

GTT said:


> I thought you guys should be aware of this.
> 
> I ordered some Liquid Egg White Bottles last week.
> 
> ...


We are extremely sorry to hear of your recent bout of food poisoning. I have private messaged you to request your contact details so that we can get in touch with you.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

noprotein


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

Guys just to reiterate

Ive eaten a few raw eggs in the past and i know an OFF egg when i smell it-- ive also tried those 2chicks raw eggs cartons i got from sainsburys

the myprotein ones did smell funny but not in a way to set big alarms off in my head-- remember this product is pasteurised and stored at room temperature so the slite differences to the other products id used i put down to it being processed differently

trust me- i do enough cooking to know when somthing is off.


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

I wouldn't use MP anyway! Iron science all the way, great products with even better prices


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

jjcooper said:


> I wouldn't use MP anyway! Iron science all the way, great products with even *better prices*


Not when you use the MP price matcher lol


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow that's rough man. Food poisoning from eggs is god awful. Did you go a GP?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

2004mark said:


> Not when you use the MP price matcher lol


x2


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

i cannot apologise enough that you were not contacted back, i will note this and raise it with my manager so they can investigate as to why you were not contacted


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Get well soon mate.....next time something smells funny or looks off, don't ingest it - return it, bin it, but don't eat it!


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

jjcooper said:


> I wouldn't use MP anyway! Iron science all the way, great products with even better prices





2004mark said:


> Not when you use the MP price matcher lol





Greenspin said:


> x2


Some people rather pay extra for decent service.

Had issues with MP in the past.

Gave up running around posting back samples etc.

Just took my custom elsewhere.

The customer service from maxiraw puts MP to shame.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> Some people rather pay extra for decent service.
> 
> Had issues with MP in the past.
> 
> ...


When it come to supplement delivery times and etc, my personal view is it is just that, the delivery of a supplement. I don't see it something to sweat over if I don't get some fish oil gel caps 24 hours after I purchase them and etc. The case of the OP is different. But in general, I don't wind myself up about things that are not important.

Everyone is different of course, and holy entitled to an opinion.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Greenspin said:


> When it come to supplement delivery times and etc, my personal view is it is just that, the delivery of a supplement. I don't see it something to sweat over if I don't get some fish oil gel caps 24 hours after I purchase them and etc. The case of the OP is different. But in general, I don't wind myself up about things that are not important.
> 
> Everyone is different of course, and holy entitled to an opinion.


I agree, i'm not bothered about delivery times etc. It's just nice to know that someone is willing to help you out should something go wrong with your order.

To be absolutely fair, yourself and whysoserious do a great job on behalf of myprotein in trying to keep customers happy. I know from personal experience that you two really do try and put things right.

I get the feeling though that MP themselves aren't so bothered. Shame really.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

RiZzah said:


> I am never ordering from this company mg:
> 
> Either there is an agenda against this business on the board or they have genuinely gone downhill.
> 
> I love a good conspiracy but I think this is pretty clear cut :nono:


You only ever hear bad stories rather than good. Hunderds of people order off their site, but you wouldn't make a thread once a month saying how good it was or that you didnt get posising so its ok

Like in the news, you only ever hear about bad stories/experiences..for example a plane crash, its rare and different so it gets reported, if they reported on plane flights that went fine, there would be a never ending report 24/7..

I for one order from MP once a month on average, and i dont make a thread saying how good they are everytime..

So although it seems like all you see is complaints, the percentage is actually very small and the overall picture is often forgotten or overlooked.

Im not picking on you RiZzah in particular, Im just using your post as an example because I see that view alot on these companies, so dont take it personally dude 

-Im not a myprotein rep or anything like that, I just think you shouldnt let these rare experiences put you off!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> -Im not a myprotein rep or anything like that, I just think you shouldnt let these rare experiences put you off!


This is a good point. And although I am now a rep, I used Myprotein for years before! And did so happily!


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Matt 1 said:


> You only ever hear bad stories rather than good. Hunderds of people order off their site, but you wouldn't make a thread once a month saying how good it was or that you didnt get posising so its ok
> 
> Like in the news, you only ever hear about bad stories/experiences..for example a plane crash, its rare and different so it gets reported, if they reported on plane flights that went fine, there would be a never ending report 24/7..
> 
> ...


How many negative threads have you seen recently regarding Maxiraw, Bulkpowders, Ironscience?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> How many negative threads have you seen recently regarding Maxiraw, Bulkpowders, Ironscience?


Personally Ive never heard of maxiraw or ironscience, so I would think thats because less people use those 2 companies? Maybe they are more popular than MP, I dont really know..

Bulkpowders seems to be MP's biggest rival from what i gather? And I couldnt comment, ive never used them, so overlook threads tilted 'Bulkpowders blah blah' because I feel that company is not in my interest, if that makes sense mate


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> How many negative threads have you seen recently regarding Maxiraw, Bulkpowders, Ironscience?


How much business/sales do they do compared to myprotein?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> Personally Ive never heard of maxiraw or ironscience, so I would think thats because less people use those 2 companies? Maybe they are more popular than MP, I dont really know..
> 
> Bulkpowders seems to be MP's biggest rival from what i gather? And I couldnt comment, ive never used them, so overlook threads tilted 'Bulkpowders blah blah' because I feel that company is not in my interest, if that makes sense mate


Our biggest rival would be maximuscle the uks biggest supplement company


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

The word you wanted was 'our' not are... us BP reps can spell he he :whistling:


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Mobster said:


> The word you wanted was 'our' not are... us BP reps can spell he he :whistling:


I dont know what you are talking about, I have put 'our' you just look like an idiot now


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

jjcooper said:


> I wouldn't use MP anyway! Iron science all the way, great products with even better prices


great input to the thread


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Mobster said:


> The word you wanted was 'our' not are... us BP reps can spell he he :whistling:


To be fair, whether or not it was 'are' or 'our' that was written, it would not have been the spelling that was incorrect.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> To be fair, whether or not it was 'are' or 'our' that was written, it would not have been the spelling that was incorrect.


What bit would have been incorrect?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

WhySoSerious said:


> What bit would have been incorrect?


The point I was making was it would not have been the spelling that was wrong if there was any faults to the comment.

Any doubt that there may have been came from the act of Mobster wrongly pulling you on a non issue of the wrong use of the word 'are'


----------



## RiZzah (Aug 22, 2011)

Stop bitching! :spam:


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

RiZzah said:


> Stop bitching! :spam:


This is as much like spam as anything else  I am not bitching anyway.


----------



## RiZzah (Aug 22, 2011)

> This is as much like spam as anything else I am not bitching anyway.


You are still spamming!

Its all spam!!

THE WORLD IS SPAM!

:spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam:


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

RiZzah said:


> You are still spamming!
> 
> Its all spam!!
> 
> ...


The world does seem like a place of spam a majority of the time!


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

WhySoSerious said:


> I dont know what you are talking about, I have put 'our' you just look like an idiot now


Admitting the change... he he


----------



## Mobster (Apr 1, 2004)

All joking over grammatical errors aside ALL the companies and reps take the matter seriously and are looking at this thread.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Can any1 joyn in four the spellen leson? I mite kneed help weith gramour two.


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

Just to close this one off

I was contacted by the Customer Care manager by telephone last night and and we agreed some compensation in the form of a voucher which i was happy with

he stated that the company has grown that quickly that although the orders fly out, the customer care team is buried with work and will be adding more employees to give a better service

im still recuperating from this illness and my stomachs still a little ropey, plus i`ll never drink an egg white again!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

I feel sorry for the MP reps having to stick up for them time and time again.

BBW do the trick for me, brilliant service. (thats Bodybuilding warehouse not big beautiful women :lol: )


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

GTT said:


> Just to close this one off
> 
> I was contacted by the Customer Care manager by telephone last night and and we agreed some compensation in the form of a voucher which i was happy with
> 
> ...


I can reiterate this information as it has been laid back to me by my manager as well. Hope you get better soon bud


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Barker said:


> BBW do the trick for me, brilliant service.


I always found that to be the case with BBW :rolleye:

Glad it got resolved mate :thumbup1:


----------



## gb666 (Mar 14, 2006)

GTT said:


> Just to close this one off
> 
> I was contacted by the Customer Care manager by telephone last night and and we agreed some compensation in the form of a voucher which i was happy with


dat must be some big vouchr to pay u off for throwing yur ringpiece up nd yur still not fully recovered.



GTT said:


> he stated that the company has grown that quickly that although the orders fly out, the customer care team is buried with work and will be adding more employees to give a better service


seems to be same excuse evry time a membr complains about their service on this board from wot ive seen


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

What did you get, a years free supply of egg whites?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

gb666 said:


> dat must be some big vouchr to pay u off for throwing yur ringpiece up nd yur still not fully recovered.
> 
> seems to be same excuse evry time a membr complains about their service on this board from wot ive seen


Well it's not an excuse as such if it's fact, look at the sales figures, look at the company value, pretty clear it's grown massively. Not making excuses when on numerous threads we have said we are back logged and apologised for problems.


----------



## scotchjock (Jul 5, 2010)

gymfit said:


> This has been said over & over & over but no one seems to get it! MP do not answer the emails, they simply ignore you - if you ring in they say they will look into it & get back to you then they never do...........! hence why people then post on here, it seems to be the only way of getting them to respond! not ideal I agree but they leave people with no option.


I used to be a member on My protein forum. Until I had some dodgy whey from them. They did not respond to e-mail, or return my calls. So I posted on the forum in a similar way as the OP. I was instantly band for life.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

GTT said:


> Guys just to reiterate
> 
> Ive eaten a few raw eggs in the past and i know an OFF egg when i smell it-- ive also tried those 2chicks raw eggs cartons i got from sainsburys
> 
> ...


So the eggs werent off then?? If you know when something is off and the eggs didnt smell off then why are the eggs getting the blame and not something else you had eaten that day of just a general stomach bug?

My Doc told me once if you have an egg thats off then you wsill know it within the hour, not HOURS later then the next day coming home from work ill, he reckoned you wouldnt make it to work at all.......this convo came about as i tried to blame eggs once too but he 'poo poo'd' it!! (do you see what i did there?)


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

GTT said:


> I thought you guys should be aware of this.
> 
> Opened the first bottle and noticed it was full of gas causing the bottle to buldge at the seal and at the bottom (it wouldnt sit flat)
> 
> ...


I wouldnt have drank it, if the bottle was so full of gas and smelt a bit but oh well.

pretty poor if it was the dodgey eggs.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Glad you got it sorted op but if it was me and I was 100% sure I got food poisoning from a dodgy product I wouldn't be accepting a voucher as compensation... But that's just me

Well done to the MP reps for sorting it out for him


----------



## Random181 (Oct 4, 2009)

Gld you inleast got something for it mate. good luck getting over the food poisoning.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Fullhouse said:


> What did you get, a years free supply of egg whites?


Or a year's supply of bog roll.... :lol:


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

I'd like to know about 2 chics egg whites that GTT mentioned in post 29. I don't have a sainsburys near me, anyone know where else they stock it. I have looked on their web site but not much help there it seems to be a down south thing and I live up north Manchester. I like the idea of just nipping to the shop to get egg whites without having to buy a load of eggs and separating them


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Sub-Zero said:


> Or a year's supply of bog roll.... :lol:


By the sound of it he needs both lol


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

On the subject of mp

I e-mailed a rep on here over a week ago and ive still had no reply yet youve posted in here


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

standardflexer said:


> On the subject of mp
> 
> I e-mailed a rep on here over a week ago and ive still had no reply yet youve posted in here


I don't think that was me?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

standardflexer said:


> On the subject of mp
> 
> I e-mailed a rep on here over a week ago and ive still had no reply yet youve posted in here





WhySoSerious said:


> I don't think that was me?


Nor me?


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

No it was the myprotein.co.uk member


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

standardflexer said:


> No it was the myprotein.co.uk member


Fair play mate. That is a bit of a lost cause then, to my knowledge. I don't think we monitor the PMs for that account. Me and WhySoSerious are the ones to contact on this board. Feel free to mail me now if you have any problems.


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

been dealing with myprotein for couple of years now and alot of money spent and have not had to complain once bout there service ,orders all ways have come on time on such,but never contacted cs for anything so cant rate them.food posining is awful mate hope all well now?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> Fair play mate. That is a bit of a lost cause then, to my knowledge. I don't think we monitor the PMs for that account. Me and WhySoSerious are the ones to contact on this board. Feel free to mail me now if you have any problems.


Myprotein isn't a rep, it's myprotein but unfortunately they run the show at the office as well as doing this and other forums so they get bombarded with pm's that they have to prioritise unfortunately, this is what me and greenspin are here for


----------

